# Kratom and Anxiety Relief



## SSJ3Lotokun (Nov 21, 2011)

I tried kratom for the first time this morning. Sort of a belated birthday gift from my partner. I'd never heard of it until the other day, but I was told it relieved anxiety symptoms, and well, I'll try anything to make the anxiety stop.

It actually worked surprsingly well. All the dumb things that typically trigger my anxiety didn't even phase me. I still recognized them as things tht trigger anxiety attacks, but I just felt sort of numb to it. Like a Novocaine for the soul. Not really a bad feeling, not great either. I didn't get anxious at any point though which was nice.

Being in a hot stuffy car was the only bad part about it. Got nauseous and short of breath and got carsick. Even when this happened though I still didn't get upset or anxious.

I think I'd like to try it again so long as I can stay home and in a positive environment. I don't know if it's going to help with my dp at all, but the anxiety relief is nice.

Anyone else try this?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Never heard of it, I'd have to check and make sure it didn't interact with my meds. I have been using my anxiety meds less and less, down fall on natural stuff, I have to pay cash, meds are almost free


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

Kratom is a serious drug - be careful.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Does it have another name?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok nevermind. I just found a bunch of articles saying "kratom" can be just as addictive as heroin. No body here should be using it as medication.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Let me just put in my 2 cents. Okay, scratch that... Let me put in my life savings instead.

I have personally been addicted to kratom. I have enjoyed its high intensely. I have suffered its withdrawals intensely. You will find MUCH information on how GOOD and how SAFE it is, but those are always coming from the people that sell the damn stuff.

And on another note... Kratom is not all bad. Just like weed. There is one extremely good medicinal use of kratom. But that is for heroine and other opiate type withdrawals. Kratom would be consumed in large amounts during heroine detox. Once heroine detox is done, simply suffer the kratom detox. Yes, I said SIMPLY.

*No matter what you hear or see. Kratom is not even close to heroine withdrawal.*


----------

